Ask HN: What side projects you built in 2018? - startupflix
======
cannedslime
I wasn't satishfied with existing applications for binding joystick to
keyboard inputs. I couldn't find a single tool that could mimic analog
controls by PWMing/pulsing keystrokes, so I made my own, so I could finally
have proper support for my joystick in games that didn't support it (Mainly
GTA online for helicopter ownage)

Its mostly useful for stuff like that, making bad PC ports work with
joysticks, but I guess you could use it for accesibility as well as it also
can bind mouse to joystick etc.

I also attempted to make a HTML5 player for an old physics sandbox game called
Phun / algodoo. It kinda worked, but I put it on hold because I got annoyed by
some problems I had with the physics engine I used (LiquidFun)

